# Insuring a US car in Europe



## Brenda M

Does anyone know of any car insurance companies that will insure a US car in Europe other than Arisa? We are US citizens shipping our car to the UK then we want to motor around Europe. We are retired so will not be working. We would like to spend more than a year there. We know we must leave the Schengen territory every 3 months.


----------



## Linda22010

Brenda M said:


> Does anyone know of any car insurance companies that will insure a US car in Europe other than Arisa? We are US citizens shipping our car to the UK then we want to motor around Europe. We are retired so will not be working. We would like to spend more than a year there. We know we must leave the Schengen territory every 3 months.


We shipped two cars over to Europe and we had insurance through GEICO in Vincenza, Italy. 
We lived at Lake Como for a year and currently we are trying to sell our cars and running into an insurance problem. The woman's name is Michaela and she speaks very good English and Vincenza is a US military base right across the street from her office. Here is the e-mail [email protected] Good luck and I hope it all works out for you. An adventure of a lifetime!


----------



## gairloch

If you're retired military you can ask USAA (mine). I do not know the local German ones.


----------

